# Marble Nails



## blazeno.8 (Jan 12, 2009)

For anyone who has tried this, what are things that have helped you improve the technique?  I have only found these things:
1) Use cold water
2) Clean the water after each use
3) Put the nail in the water vertically rather than horizontally.
Is there anything I'm missing?


----------



## zzoester (Jan 18, 2009)

I feel super dorky but what is marble nails??


----------



## lara (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_I feel super dorky but what is marble nails??_

 
Watch this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





YouTube - Acrylic gel nail art: water marble nail polish tutorial8


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for this!


----------

